
The big stores that track your every online move - jrs235
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/24/big-stores-that-track-your-online-move/
======
interfixus
Funny how busy that page is pulling in external scripting from at least ten
external locations, each one shadier than the next.

Some writers have to make a living, I suppose.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
That page is eminently readable in Firefox with JavaScript disabled, as long
as you first do View -> Page Style -> No Style.

Yes it sucks to have to do that. But I simply won't allow JavaScript on by
default. As the article points out, there are serious downsides to it.

~~~
interfixus
Yes, obviously. I run everything aggressively uMatrix'ed. I simply note the
irony.

